# Muslims To Overwelm Minnisota Vikings US Bank Stadium Aug 22 - 23   !!!!!



## nononono (Aug 17, 2018)

*Read the Article ....This is no Joke !*
*The premise of the gathering will SHOCK you !*



August 15, 2018https://thirdrailtalk.com/category/front-page/
*Front Page, Minnesota*

*The Secret Plan of Muslims to Sneak Tens of Thousands Into the U.S. Bank Stadium for a Historic “Show of Power” in Minnesota*

This link will take you to our video on BitChute. YouTube has crippled the video. 

There is a secret plan to literally sneak fifty thousand Muslims into the Minnesota Vikings US Bank Stadium.

*Feast of the Sacrifice…at US Bank Stadium? Yup.*
Their own words not mine: “to show our unity and power”.

Watch our video on Facebook: 


What is the Islamic event about?

Well it’s called EID AL ADHA – Feast of the Sacrifice.






About a week and a half ago we discovered this program being sponsored by some very interesting people and organizations.

Fifty thousand people – two day event on the 21st and 22nd of August at our Minnesota Vikings US Bank Stadium. That folks is tantamount to two Super Bowls back to back. We just had a Super Bowl here recently and capacity is between 60 and 65 thousand people! These folks have, in a very stealth fashion, invited 50 thousand people to be in the stadium on the 21st and 22nd – both days.

With a list of who’s who in the Islamist world in terms of Imams from Minnesota and from around the country as presenters.






This is imam comes straight from Egypt, the bedrock of Islamic radicalism.
This is being billed as “Muslim prayer” according to the folks with the US Bank Stadium management thus far. They have yet to return my phone calls after I asked them to do so respectfully. “Muslim prayer”? Not sure what that means, but I can tell you what we can expect. It will be the chanting of Allah Akbar all over that stadium for two days.

If these people came into the stadium pumped up for this so called festival and prayer time for EID their holiday imagine what it’s gonna be like when they leave the stadium after two days of this. I can tell you that Minneapolis and St Paul and surrounding areas are just not prepared for this. We’ve seen other examples of this kind of, this is the first of its kind by the way in Minnesota and frankly in the United States.

There’s been nothing else like this, promoted anywhere in the United States which is of a message in and of itself.

But similar events have taken place in other western countries, France, England up around the Colosseum with thousands and thousands of protesters around the Colosseum in Italy.

These countries are in trouble and frankly we’re next in terms of the target list. And this event with 50 thousand people coming to Minnesota probably on the 20th of August the day before this event, which begins at 6:30 in the morning by the way and ends I believe at 8:30 in the evening. So you can bet that people are coming on the 20th of August and they will be leaving Minnesota maybe on the 23rd. This is noteworthy, if people do not have their eyes and ears on at this point they never will. People in Minneapolis and St Paul the citizens of these two cities and the surrounding area are not prepared for this.

Will (c)ongressman Kieth Ellison be there?

Will MN State Rep. Ilhan Omar be there – and participating and campaigning? …with or without one or both of her husbands – OR – her brother? Guess?

Will Linda Sarsour – the Palestinian Radical – anti-US Constitution – America Hating – Sharia Law proponent be there?

Will other Minnesota politicians be there, and doing the same?

Will the Nation of Islam’s Louis Farrakhan be there?

Will CAIR central leadership from Washington DC and Virginia be there? – the unindicted co-conspirator in the 2007 Holy Land Foundation terrorist support TRIAL – convictions May 27, 2009

Who else is going to be there?

Do you still “feel”, as opposed to actual “thinking”, that you (we) can outrun this organized coup d’etat in Minnesota?

*Secret Organizers of Super EID*
Ok the question here is who is the organizer of this event?

Well, there is the secret identity of shareholders, a shell corporation, there is no director, no name, no personnel, no funding sources.






The Super EID Inc. registered with the Minnesota Secretary of State as a domestic business corporation on July 14th 2018 only. Five shareholders but it identifies no registered agent.

This is just a shell game this is a phantom corporate shell and phantom people working behind the scenes basically covering up what they are all about what they’re trying to create in terms of accepting personal public transparent responsibility for what they’re doing here.

Fifty thousand people, I have to repeat that. That is a Super Bowl event in terms of numbers of people in our most famous building in terms of an icon in the State of Minnesota. Frankly staking out not only Minnesota but the entire United States by this event. Nothing like this has ever occurred in the entire country.

This is the first of its kind and it’s massive. And Minnesota residents Minneapolis St Paul and the surrounding area are not prepared for this.

The registered agent is at 2833 13th Avenue South in Minneapolis. It’s basically an address but no one’s there. The registered property tax payer a group called Madina Management group LLC at the same address.

*Daycare and Money Transfers Tied to Super EID*
Who are these people?

It’s really an out of town group or individuals so far that we can track by the name of Abder Nassar Mohammed of Raleigh North Carolina. This is insane. The business search of the enterprises at 2883 13th avenue south are as follows and there are about 12 of them.






Super EID – Suite 106. Madina Management LLC, Madina Management Market, Medina Coffee Shop; Another service which is a money transfer, I call it money laundering service transferring according to their website only to one country, Somalia.

Metro Academy, I guess it would be a school of some kind, oh it’s a daycare system maybe one of the day cares’ that’s under investigation for fraudulent daycare billing to the Minnesota Department of Human Services which has resulted in hundreds of millions of dollars being stolen from Minnesota taxpayers and delivered directly in suitcases and wire transfer schemes directly to Somali terrorists.

Unbelievable!







Next is Universal Express LLC a mailing address physical address at 419 Cedar Avenue apartment 85 it could be nothing.

Saham Management Consultants it doesn’t even exist and I can’t pronounce the first name on the next one suite 132 at Abu Bakkar another money transfer service, once gain a money laundering a difference without a distinction.

Amal Express, yes I know it’s getting old another money transfer service that may have actually moved we don’t know to where. and then an unidentified roofing contractor.

What does this mean to Minnesotans?

How does anybody any group organize 50 thousand people coming to an event for two solid days, actually four days if you consider the day before and the day after?

Who’s responsible for allowing basically two Super Bowl events in terms of numbers of people swarming all over Minneapolis for four days, back to back. who’s responsible for doing that? What’s the cost to the Minnesota taxpayer? Police, Fire, EMT, Security Services. I wouldn’t want to be anywhere near downtown Minneapolis on the 20th through the 23rd of August this year. What is the cost to the taxpayer? Bad enough we have discovered by way of a “whistleblower” hundreds of millions of dollars being stolen for the last five to ten years from Minnesota taxpayer pocketbooks. And delivered directly to terrorists in Somalia. Bad enough for remittances programs, thank you, Kieth Ellison and Tom Emmer congressmen both, for that program that they sponsored.

What do their Imams say is the purpose of this program for two days. This is a quote “A SHOW OF POWER” They represent 2-maybe 2.5% of Minnesota’s population..so far. With secondary migration stampeding toward Minnesota because of free stuff and fertile ground for this kind of nonsense. “A SHOW OF POWER” …what can we do about this?
Protest against such an event taking place in Minneapolis!

Call the Minnesota Sports Facilities Authority at 612-332-0386 and demand, the operative word there, *demand* its cancellation. 

Come to the Minnesota Sports Facilities Authority Board Meeting on Friday, August 17 at 9 am and voice your position together with other citizens.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*PAY ATTENTION !*


----------

